# Alte Multirollen



## Chief Brolly (22. Juni 2020)

Ich habe von DAM diese alte Multirollen in meinem Besitz. Ich glaube, da fehlt ein Teil, welches in die beiden Löcher neben der Schnurführung eingehängt wurde (suche ich noch als Ersatzteil). 
Nach meinen Recherchen wurde diese Rolle zwischen 1939 und 1955 gebaut und im Handel zum Grund/Aalangeln angeboten. 
Sie soll angeblich in Sammelkartons mit 6, 9 oder 12 Stck. in die Angelläden gekommen sein. 
Sie hat die Nr. 4049 eingeprägt und trägt den Stempel DAM Gerät Qualität. Verzierungen an Kurbel und linker bzw. rechter Seitenplatte. 
Wurde sie hängend oder aufrecht gefischt? 

Bin mal neugierig, ob meine Infos richtig sind und was für ein Modell ich tatsächlich besitze. 
Ferner interessiert mich ihr momentaner Sammlerwert, da ich sie verkaufen oder tauschen möchte. 
Wahrscheinlich kann "Eiszeit" etwas zu dieser Rolle schreiben....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Juni 2020)

Ist ne DAM Ever Ready King 4049.

Und ja, bei deiner fehlt in der Tat ein sehr wichtiges Bauteil, siehe hier

Anscheinend gab es die Rolle auch in verschiedenen Ausführungen, auf einigen Bildern im Netz sieht man eine Achat-Schnurführung


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. Juni 2020)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, Rudi! 

Ich hoffe, jemand von euch hat das das von mir gesuchte Ersatzteil! 
Würde die Rolle gerne mal spaßeshalber ausprobieren.. 

Welche Schnurfassung hat sie eigentlich?


----------



## eiszeit (22. Juni 2020)

Ersatzteil:
Hab da leider nichts, bin da auch immer auf der Suche nach Ersatzteilrollen, das fischen geht aber auch ohne dem Hebel.

Eine DAM 4049 King ist es nicht, da passt die Schnurführung und der Knarrenschieber usw. nicht und es steht King 4049 drauf.









Deine Rolle vermute ich zwischen Kriegsende und 1950.
Der Unterteil der Schnurführung entspricht der 4248 Berlin bzw. der 4249 Berolina. Der Oberteil dem 51er Modell der 4049.


----------



## meile69 (22. August 2021)

Bei deiner Rolle handelt es sich um eine Anti backlash ( Bremsbügel) Rolle.
Der fehlt bei deiner Rolle allerdings, die Befestigungsmutter der Kurbel ist auch nicht original.
Schnurführer gab es schon verschiedene in dieser Zeit.
Meine 4049 hat einen mit Achat Führung, die 4048 hat den gleichen wie bei deiner 4049.
Wenn deine Rolle noch zum Verkauf steht, ich hätte Interesse.


----------

